# Water spots on Windscreen



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Having some problems removing water sopts on the windscreen, Its covered in them, not really distracting when driving. Just looks a bit ugly up close.

So far I have tried, AG Glass Cleaner, rubbed very hard for ages untill the hase turned clear, Clay back and forth for ages, even resorted to Vinegar and newspaper and nothing touched it.

As a test I tried some Megs 205 on the lower part of the window (black section around the edge thats not see through) and after a few attempts the water spots are removed. I just wanted to check if their is an easier way of removing them or If not, Am I going to do any damage to the screen (inflict any marks etc)


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

dry your windows properly

if you can't help them use autoglym glass polish


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Pretty obvious really what viperfire said.


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have found Werkstat Prime does the job...really versatile multi purpose product..


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

viperfire said:


> dry your windows properly
> 
> if you can't help them use autoglym glass polish


Tried AG glass polish, one of my favorites, normally removes everything. However this time It didnt do much, I think its because its a jap import. I think it may have spent a while down the docks with the salty air not helping.


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Tried AG glass polish via a rotary on a polishing pad at lunch and still didnt do anything.

Pretty tempted to try a couple of passes of M205 on a rotary when I get home, or maybe M105 if im feeling brave. Anyone know if this could cause marring or should I be OK?


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

These will NOT budge:


IMG_3167 by R.Wheal, on Flickr

Tried all glass cleaners under the sun, Irox-X, Tardis, nothing works!


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Thats exactly whats happened to mine, Its really annoying when the rest of the car is clean, just spoils the look. my windscreen is in really good shape apart from the water stains (for 20 year old anyway) so really want to get them off.


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

Halfords own brand glass polish will shift it really good stuff, comes in a box with a cloth. It also stays its good for removing rain x etc It really suprised me, used it to remove spots of glass roofs all the time.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Permanon omega should sort those issues out nicely then clean and seal thereafter:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

3m glass cleaner or g4 have moved anything i've had on my screen


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you have any pics? This could be in the laminate of the screen.


Just a thought.

Maxtor.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

205 i'm sure will be fine on the windscreen.. can't hurt to give a try. glass is tougher than you think, just don't apply too much pressure and DON'T let it get hot. 

:thumb:


----------



## gti fly (May 19, 2011)

How about using something like Lime Light (obviously with great care not to get it on the paintwork!!) which is a household de-scaler?

Or the descaler liquid solutions they use for cleaning kettles?


I'm thinking those are baked on water marks, so the above stuff should neutralize them easily enough?

Obviously you'd need to take extreme care and wash off the cleaning agents with lots and lots of water afterwards


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If tge water spots are just from the odd bit rain fall i use werkstat carnuba jett.


----------



## Lito (May 24, 2010)

Oxide cerium slurry and a wool pad will sort that out!


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Just a little update,

Last night I had a go with the rotary and some M105 on a finishing LC pad. Being carefull to check the heat of the glass and also working a larger area than I would on paint, to allow the just worked area to cool fully before working again. Seems to have done a decent enough job of removing the water sopts and also the wiper tracks seem alot less visable, although I suspect this is more because all the grime has been removed from them rather than any sort of correction. However it did take a long time, probably because of the diminishing affect of the 105 meaning theres not much bite when its been worked for a bit.


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

I'm just going to smash my windscreen and pay the £70 excess... There's a few small chips in it anyway....


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

kev a said:


> Just a little update,
> 
> Last night I had a go with the rotary and some M105 on a finishing LC pad. Being carefull to check the heat of the glass and also working a larger area than I would on paint, to allow the just worked area to cool fully before working again. Seems to have done a decent enough job of removing the water sopts and also the wiper tracks seem alot less visable, although I suspect this is more because all the grime has been removed from them rather than any sort of correction. However it did take a long time, probably because of the diminishing affect of the 105 meaning theres not much bite when its been worked for a bit.


I am going to give mine a go with 105 now mate :buffer:
I also have a Jap inport (Toyota Altezza - same as the Lexus IS200) and my rear windscreen has been done with AG fast glass, AG glass polish, Megs NXT cleaner, Iron-x, Tardis you name it I've tried it.Is clean as now...apart from those baked on water marks!

Did you end up getting rid of them all in the end? I plan on using a DA as its all I have, you recon I'll get the same effect?

Cheers Bud :thumb:


----------



## jonboylizard (May 4, 2011)

Try White vinegar-the water spots are from the hardness in the water itself


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

jonboylizard said:


> Try White vinegar-the water spots are from the hardness in the water itself


Tried that too  It's almost as if its built into the dam glass ha ha. The water here in NZ isn't hard at all, I think this is something that may have been done in the past back in Japan. Its a 1999 so its not new or anything but the only part I have left to sort out!

Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

If you can't get the spots off with any of the mentioned products, then you may have to resort to a machine polish. I had a Range Rover in not so long ago, nothing would remove them. I had to machine slowly with a cutting pad and polish..


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

dooka said:


> If you can't get the spots off with any of the mentioned products, then you may have to resort to a machine polish. I had a Range Rover in not so long ago, nothing would remove them. I had to machine slowly with a cutting pad and polish..


I only have a Megs DA - I was thinking of trying 105 with a cutting pad, do you recon that'll be alright?

IF I get all this out you can bet your bottom dollar they will NOT e allowed to return!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I had some terrible water marks / streaks on my screen. I'd tried all sorts to get it off. 

I eventually used SRP applied by hand (with plenty of elbow grease) and it fetched the marks off. 

It's worth a try....


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I am surprised no one has suggested Carpro Ceriglass yet as its been used and reviewed on here and seems the most appropriate for you spotting issue from what has been written especially as you have a machine polisher.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you had an APC near the glass as most are alkaline and will etch the glass !!!!!!!


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

PWOOD said:


> I am surprised no one has suggested Carpro Ceriglass yet as its been used and reviewed on here and seems the most appropriate for you spotting issue from what has been written especially as you have a machine polisher.


I am in New Zealand, I haven't seen Carpro Ceriglass here but might look into getting some if my first plan of attack doesn't work - thanks very much for the suggestion :thumb:


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Alan H said:


> I had some terrible water marks / streaks on my screen. I'd tried all sorts to get it off.
> 
> I eventually used SRP applied by hand (with plenty of elbow grease) and it fetched the marks off.
> 
> It's worth a try....


I've tried Autofinesse Rejuvenate by hand with serious elbow grease but it didn't do anything  I know its not SRP I might have a go with that as I have a bottle of that too


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

mikethefish said:


> Have you had an APC near the glass as most are alkaline and will etch the glass !!!!!!!


NEVER had APC near the glass and after your information, of which I did not know, I will not be!  thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

mikethefish said:


> Have you had an APC near the glass as most are alkaline and will etch the glass !!!!!!!


I didn't know that either



MR.Q said:


> I've tried Autofinesse Rejuvenate by hand with serious elbow grease but it didn't do anything  I know its not SRP I might have a go with that as I have a bottle of that too


I don't know what's in AF Rejuvenate, but I know that SRO is a petroleum distillate. That may have something to do with it...


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Living in Japan, I have had to deal with waterspots on quite a few occasions. First I bought a compound especially for waterspots, with a small rectangular sponge to polish it off... took me about 3 days of elbow grease after work... NEVER AGAIN!!!

The answer is a medium glass polish, with a rotary polisher... and the jobs a gooden!!

Just remember not to wash your car on a sunny day, and if you do, wipe the windows dry straight away!!!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I use ag glass polish don't use it if you have film tints on your windows though


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

In the end I brought the Ceriglass Kit and some Duragloss Nu glass, I also brought some felt glass polishing pad., I think the best combination for me was the little felt squares that came with the Ceriglass kit and the Nu glass, also the felt pads on the rotary worked well with both, but keeping the machine moving slowly when it was trying to hop about and drag itself across the screen was even harder work than doing it by hand, I done it over a period of a few weeks but was well worth the effort.


----------

